# RIP Sly Fox



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that.. <: (
I'm sure he had a good life!


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

I am so sorry -- I know he will be missed by everyone that loved him!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. He looked like he was a nice looking horse.


----------

